
Great GitHub list of public data sets - vincentg64
http://www.datasciencecentral.com/profiles/blogs/great-github-list-of-public-data-sets?overrideMobileRedirect=1
======
pella
better link :

\- [https://github.com/caesar0301/awesome-public-
datasets](https://github.com/caesar0301/awesome-public-datasets) ( Latest
commit 3 days ago )

